

Ask HN: Best Coding Kata website? - guiomie

I'm looking to do some Katas once every 2-3 days at the beginning of the day.<p>What is your recommendation for a really good website with lots of "must-know" examples? Also, it would be nice to be able to directly test the Kata in the browser.
======
zachlatta
I'm a big fan of Codewars (<http://www.codewars.com/>). I'm not sure if I'd
consider it Kata though.

~~~
guiomie
Pretty cool. Is this just javascript based?

~~~
zachlatta
Yeah, with Rails on the backend.

------
blackhorus
I found this one more interesting <http://www.reddit.com/r/dailyprogrammer>

~~~
guiomie
Really good. Is there a collection of basic "industry" katas to start with
that you are aware?

------
s3b
Check out <http://programmingpraxis.com/>

